
Did a Single Hacker, not Anonymous, cripple Turkey's Internet? - dsr12
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/turkey-ddos-dns-anonymous-cyberattack/
======
lolc
> longtime Anonymous members we spoke to [guessed] the account is run by
> Anonymous wannabes

Great reporting, they also reached out to Subcommandante Marcos but he was
unavailable for comment.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
I love how the press in general has been successfully trolled into believing
that "Anonymous" is a centralized organization with membership lists or
something. The clue is in the name, guys.

~~~
valarauca1
I'm actually thankful for this. It's a great way to filter tech _journalists_
, and publications.

~~~
degenerate
I got a chuckle scrolling down and seeing "Whodunnit?" as a section header. It
was nice knowing I didn't have to start reading the article to know its
quality.

------
steinsgate
This single hacker says his motives were political, and that he is not happy
about Turkey's ongoing involvement with the ISIS. Did he expect the visitors
to websites in the .tr domain to infer this crucial piece of information on
their own? How can you effectively protest with an attack, if the purpose of
the attack is not made clear to the public. IMO, the Anonymous video (even if
it falsely claims responsibility) was much needed in this situation, assuming
that the end goal is to raise awareness and mobilize people against the ISIS
and its supporters.

~~~
afsina
If this story is true, I think he is an idiot attacking the tr domain. Who is
he punishing?. And really why?

This is debated over and over but I am quite baffled with the allegations that
government deliberately and purposefully aided ISIS, even today. I have yet to
see any convincing evidence on this. Sources of such allegations are mostly
from usual suspects such as Gulenists or pro-Kurdish far left circles. Last
month Russia joined the club as well. Related news were published in Gulenist
media (especially their English press) and Turkish Left leaning groups support
it without questioning the motives because they share the same sentiment (hate
for Erdoğan) and purpose (removing him at any cost). Erdoğan deserves a lot of
the criticism but current "hate wave" against him is far from rational IMO.

~~~
trhway
interesting that before Turkey/Russia conflict everybody knew and wasn't
really bothered, ie. business as usual, that Sunnis in Middle East, primarily
Saudis and Turkey, do aid ISIS. In particular, ISIS fights Kurds and Assad -
thus doing Turkey's and Saudis' bidding (Saudis need Assad gone because he
blocks the Saudi gas pipeline to Europe and this is one of the reasons why
Russia has been supporting him all this time :). Turkey and Saudis are US
allies, while the other side - Shia like Assad, Iran, Hezbollah - are enemies
of US. Everything was going great until Russia moved in and pooped the party
:)

Beside global goals, like making itself important again by actively supporting
the anti-US side, one of the practical Russian interest is in breaking up the
flow of really cheap oil - from ISIS to Turkey to Ukraine's Odessa refinery
(thus also hitting Ukraine too. In 2014, amid Russia/Ukraine conflict, Russia
stopped sending its oil to the refinery, and that huge refinery has since then
found another, even bigger source of oil, from Turkey :). Like Russia, Ukraine
is a very corrupt state (and Odessa governor is the former president of
Georgia - Saakashvili - with deep "business" ties to Turkey from his time in
Georgia. It is very interesting story in itself on who, why and how put him
into governor chair of strategically important large region of another,
completely unrelated, country :) so nobody is asking questions about the oil
provenance there, and as result there is 2 stage "laundering" of final oil
products - first dilution of ISIS oil into "legal" Turkey oil and passing the
result through the refinery (plus selling a lot of that cheap oil and its
refined products into "no much questions asked" markets of Eastern Europe like
in particular Ukraine and Poland. You may have already heard about extremely
cheap supposedly Saudi oil hitting market in Poland. That flow of cheap oil
negatively affects ("dumping" is the keyword here) Russian oil sales into
these next-door markets and thus hits Putin's regime where and when it really
hurts, and thus all this "cold war" between Russia and Turkey, and i
personally have no doubts about who attacked the Turkish Internet :)

~~~
vdaniuk
I am sure you'll be able to provide reliable citations to authoritative
sources supporting these curious claims, right?

------
eliteraspberrie
I don't think it was Anonymous. During the operation against ISIS on social
media, Anonymous tried to DOS one of the ISIS propaganda websites (Isdarat).
They couldn't muster more than a few Mbps.

This attack on Turkey is an example of Russian "active measures."

Edit: By the way, the entire tr TLD is managed by a single DNS server at METU.
That was the target of the attack.

------
dawnbreez
In my experience, anyone who runs an "Anonymous-branded" account is not only
not actually related to "Anonymous", they're also missing the point.

~~~
CaptSpify
Could be trying to pass the buck to script-kiddies though. If I were trying to
stay actually anonymous, I'd let the "Anonymous-branded" account take the
credit

~~~
dawnbreez
They do serve as a nice distraction, yeah, but when the "hacktivist group" is
named for the default name on a website with millions of users and no
discussion of or interest in "hacktivism"[0], you don't really have a
hacktivist group.

[0] I used to surf 4chan and follow various Anonymous twitter news feeds; I
eventually realized that /b/ was full of edgy teenagers and most of the things
that made Anons famous were sheer flukes.

------
smaili
tldr: someone used a DNS Amplification attack -
[https://blog.cloudflare.com/deep-inside-a-dns-
amplification-...](https://blog.cloudflare.com/deep-inside-a-dns-
amplification-ddos-attack/)

------
valdiorn
No?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

